# Tachometer help



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Had a problem with a new tach once.
Would function then stop like you describe.
Ended up being a bad wiring crimp connect.
I'd check my wire end connections for continuity.


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

OK i have checked all the connection and have made sure all the settings are right found out i had it on the wrong setting, put it to the right one and hooked it up just like the old one was, i went from teleflex to teleflex tach and now i get to about 2400 rpms and it goes to zero, looks like i will be contacting teleflex technical dpt in the morning to see what i am missing here.

Alex


----------

